# Ortschaften repräsentieren



## 2LaZy (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben im Unterricht vor kurzen mit Graphen angefangen. Nun habe ich folgende Aufgabe:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Frage: Was für einen Parameter muss ich bei "new Knoten" angeben? (Beim Erstellen des Knotens)
Wir arbeiten mit BlueJ, falls es euch weiterhilft. 

```
public class Knoten
{
    private Datenelement inhalt;

    /**
     * Constructor for objects of class KNOTEN
     */
    public Knoten(Datenelement d)
    {
        // initialise instance variables
        inhalt = d;
    }

    public Datenelement inhaltGeben()
    {
        return inhalt;
    }
}
```

Ich danke euch schonmal für Eure Hilfe :toll:


----------



## Marcinek (3. Mai 2012)

Lies nochmal die Aufgabe durch.

Da steht doch, was du machen musst.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Mai 2012)

Wir nix machen Hausaufgaben


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Mai 2012)

2LaZy hat gesagt.:


> Frage: Was für einen Parameter muss ich bei "new Knoten" angeben? (Beim Erstellen des Knotens)



Ein Datenelement.


----------

